# Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull



## DominusDeus (Dec 29, 2007)

Fuck yes.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 29, 2007)

I liked all the other indie movies, so im going to see this one when it comes out.

Though as old as ford is, it'll be interesting to see how much younger they try to make him look for the role, or if the story actually is written with an "aged" indie as part of it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll definitely see it. But IMO he's too old. They should have done the path of Last Cruisade with him playing himself however he having a son who takes his place and becomes the new Young Indiana Jones and that new kid becoming the star of his own series.


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 29, 2007)

The new Jones movie takes place 19 years after the last movie, both chronologically and in real life. Jones won't look older or younger, he will look his actual age.

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, set in 1938. Released in 1989
This new one is set 19 years later, in 1957. Will be released in 2008, which is 19 years later than Last Crusade.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2007)

DominusDeus said:


> The new Jones movie takes place 19 years after the last movie, both chronologically and in real life. Jones won't look older or younger, he will look his actual age.
> 
> Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, set in 1938. Released in 1989
> This new one is set 19 years later, in 1957. Will be released in 2008, which is 19 years later than Last Crusade.


If he doesn't have a kid by then which they can use to carry on the series as the next Indy, I'm smackin Lucas for being stupid.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> If he doesn't have a kid by then which they can use to carry on the series as the next Indy, I'm smackin Lucas for being stupid.



They could always just bring in Sean Patrick Flanery who played the young Indy in the television series.


----------



## BTlover3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't care anymore about franchises being brought back from the dead.


----------



## Brokensharingan (Dec 29, 2007)

I lvoe the indi films, I'll see this but I haven't got high hopes isn't it the kid from transformers AGAIN man i hate that kid and his stupid hair playing the son? That's what i heard, I think they left it too late to bring back the film I always hoped it would have a James Bond appeal so they'd have a new actor each time, each slightly worse than the last


----------



## The Question (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this movie, too bad I'll be out of the country when it first opens in theater.  Hopefully it'll be showing in Japan.

I believe that Indy married Marian from the first film and had a son with her.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tBl6RaIcVE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 29, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'll definitely see it. But IMO he's too old. They should have done the path of Last Cruisade with him playing himself however he having a son who takes his place and becomes the new Young Indiana Jones and that new kid becoming the star of his own series.



*NO!* That would only fuck everything up. I'd rather have the series die then have that happen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 30, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> *NO!* That would only fuck everything up. I'd rather have the series die then have that happen.


It could work. Indy's kid's adventures in Vietnam, Russia, Africa, other cold war areas. 

The guy they have as his kid here, he's decent but they need someone more bad ass for when he's all grown up.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this film. I just hope they focus on Indy like the other films, and not other character(s) who may take his place should they decide to make another film, which hopefully they don't do. If this one is good, they should leave it and let it rest.


----------



## Kreig (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't wait to see this movie, this and the Dark Knight are 2 of the movies I'm seeing opening day in 08.


----------



## Denji (Dec 30, 2007)

This is one of my all-time favorite series. I don't mind bringing back old franchises. Live Free or Die Hard worked. This will work too.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh wow I just watched a 10 most mysterious things in the world on the travel channel and #10 was about the crystal skulls.  It's a pretty crazy concept you guys should check it out.

Anyways I'm pretty juiced for this movie.  I practically grew up watching Indian Jones so i'm just jonesing for may 22 to come around.


----------



## rakugaki (Dec 30, 2007)

I worry about the film since Shea Lebouf is in it.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 30, 2007)

I really hope they don't kill Indiana off in this one, out of all of my favorite childhood action movie stars from all my favorite action movies, he was my favorite.


----------



## The Question (Dec 30, 2007)

My favorite too.  I even named one of my dogs Indiana, but sadly he doesn't live up to the name.  He's a paranoid coward.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 30, 2007)

there are only 2 things wrong i can see so far with this movie:

1. Shia Lebouf...fucking hate this punk. How the hell did this penis wrinkle ever get into acting?

2. No Nazi's


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 31, 2007)

we need Sean Connery in this film


----------



## Jeff (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah Indiana Jones, combined with Star Wars were two movies that I grew up on basically.  Can't friggin wait.  I heard they filmed some parts of it on the island I live on in some deep rainforest, some idiots were trying to look for them.  But hell, its Speilberg and Ford...I'd probably look for them too lol.


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 31, 2007)

DominusDeus said:


> The new Jones movie takes place 19 years after the last movie, both chronologically and in real life. Jones won't look older or younger, he will look his actual age.
> 
> Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, set in 1938. Released in 1989
> This new one is set 19 years later, in 1957. Will be released in 2008, which is 19 years later than Last Crusade.



thats pretty good i like that Rambo should do the same thing


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## tgre (Jan 8, 2008)

They wouldn't kill off Indiana Robot 

He's a machine


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


>



 God no.  Fucking aliens?!  Shit...


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 11, 2008)

This movie is gonna be awesome because Shyla is a fucking good young actor and every movie/show he has been in, has been good and a success. (including even stevens) BITCHES


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

Well it doesn't seem to bad.  I do plan on going to see it when it comes out.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

I loved all the Indi films(Raiders being my favorite) but I'm hesitant on this one.  It could be awesome, but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

this film is gonna be shitty


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2008)

only two more weeks till this baby comes out, im a little bit nervous that it could tank, but i still think based on the previews that its gonna be good


----------



## Zaro (May 7, 2008)

I can't wait till the movie,I hope inde doesn't break a hip...


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)

Zaro said:


> I can't wait till the movie,I hope inde doesn't break a hip...



oh that's low man


----------



## Mew♥ (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it, even though Harrison Ford is much older I think he'll be able to pull it off;D


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2008)

Harrisons still here, and hes still bringing it fuckers.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)

the last one came out what in 89 I think


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2008)

the only sad part is no sean connery, dont get me wrong raiders is great, but crusade is goldy - to rephrase something said in boondocks - conneriness is godliness


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

this movie needs Sean Connery, hell get Darrell Hammond to play him


----------



## maximilyan (May 8, 2008)

i saw the trailers for this when i went to see iron man. it looked somewhat interesting.. though i might find it hard to believe when a man that old is doing all those stunts


----------



## Even (May 8, 2008)

Now, this is gonna be a must-watch  I really loved the previous Indy movies, and I hope this one will be just as good


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> i saw the trailers for this when i went to see iron man. it looked somewhat interesting.. though i might find it hard to believe when a man that old is doing all those stunts



nah, he has a stunt double for that, christ he's older than Jackie Chan


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2008)

I was never a huge fan of Indiana Jones, though I did see all of the movies. I'll see this one, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

I've always loved the Indiana Jones movies, and I definitely plan on going to see this in theaters.


----------



## Superrazien (May 20, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> we need Sean Connery in this film




*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I read both Indies dad and Marcus Brody are dead. So if this film did really well and there were more sequels they would never be in it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 20, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> this movie needs Sean Connery



someone is being egocentrical, huh??


----------



## Sean Connery (May 20, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read both Indies dad and Marcus Brody are dead. So if this film did really well and there were more sequels they would never be in it.



Sean Connery is Legendary though, besides immortal,lol


----------



## The Question (May 20, 2008)

Don't forget his days as the Bond.  Sean Connery is an Immortal spy who is not only Indy's dad, but runs a League of Extroidinary Gentlemen in his spare time.  

Of course, Harrison is Han Solo/Indy and has also been a US president and a CIA analyist in his spare time...

I'm going to see the film, but I might wait until get back from Japan.  The movies here are damn expensive.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 20, 2008)

all hail Sean Connery


----------



## Denji (May 20, 2008)

I'll definitely see this movie as well, as I'm a huge fan of this series.



Sean Connery said:


> all hail Sean Connery



Just to be in your presence, oh great garfunkeler of Alex Trebek's mother, is more than enough for this mere peon.


----------



## Psychic (May 21, 2008)

I heard that at the Cannes Film Festival, the applaud was louder before the movie than after the movie. The trailer didn't stir me much...but here's hoping.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 21, 2008)

Denji said:


> I'll definitely see this movie as well, as I'm a huge fan of this series.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be in your presence, oh great garfunkeler of Alex Trebek's mother, is more than enough for this mere peon.



lol, bow before me and pay homage


----------



## Denji (May 21, 2008)

Early reviews look promising, although I was going to see it regardless of what critics say.



Sean Connery said:


> lol, bow before me and pay homage



Homage will be paid when I've got homage to spare.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 21, 2008)

Denji said:


> Early reviews look promising, although I was going to see it regardless of what critics say.
> 
> 
> 
> Homage will be paid when I've got homage to spare.



then you'll burn


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2008)

I'm seeing on friday, pretty excited.


----------



## LiveFire (May 21, 2008)

I bought advanced tickets  It better be good, looks good though.


----------



## Shamandalie (May 21, 2008)

I really really love the series. We're going to watch it on Friday, so I decided to rewatch the previous 3 again before it (even if it's for the 124235th time). I watched the first two today and I'm extremely excited to watch the new one. <3
I heard from someone who saw it that it doesn't have much CG tricks, they used mostly old methods and I'm extremely happy about that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2008)

im still holding out hope that they pull a gotcha on everyone, that sean connery is in the movie and they didnt tell any one, and then when you see the movie, your like omg wtf
anybody gonna see it at the midnight showing tonight


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2008)

just saw it, great movie, behind last crusade but better than the other two, but i will say lucas and spielberg did take a risk 
*Spoiler*: __ 



several of the plot elements they used were bashed by lots of die hard fans before the movie opened - shia as his son, aliens



i think this pony has at least one more ride left


----------



## C00 (May 22, 2008)

Going to see this tonight I hope


----------



## Cosmo (May 22, 2008)

I saw the midnight premier and it was really good. The story was nice the action was pretty good.

My only beef with it that it could have had more of the Indy Humor from the past three movies..but then again Lucas and Speilberg said that if this movie is a big success they may consider a fifth and final movie as Lucas wanted to do after Last Crusade came out.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2008)

I think I will buy a ticket to Iron Man and sneak into this instead.  (I would like to do my part to continue to support that film.  I'm a team player.  )


----------



## SilverSerpent (May 22, 2008)

I just saw the movie. Heres my opinion on it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved the first part of the movie. It had some excellent homeage to the past films, and it was probarly my favorite part of the movie. The rest of the movie failed to live up to the start in my opinion, especially the last act. It was just to many questions for me, and not enough answers. Kinda confusing.

Another thing that bothered me was that so many things were unbelievable. I know that the previous films take some artistic liberties, but this film was way over the top. Indiana Jones survives a nuclear blast. Sure it was funny, but i didnt think it belonged there. The waterfall sequence also had this problem. If it only was one waterfall i wouldnt say anything, but to fall down 3 of them unharmed is just to much.


----------



## Ziko (May 22, 2008)

Just watched it.
Well, it was pretty good. It didn't blow me away, but it was decent.
It had action through the whole movie and I think it was pretty true to the Indiana Jones story.

Good movie!


----------



## C00 (May 22, 2008)

Personally I thought it jus6t wasn't indiana jones.  Not enough humour and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



alien


 was just wrong


----------



## Superrazien (May 22, 2008)

It was a fun movie, I would probably rank this new one and temple of doom about the same. Then the lost Arc, and the Last Crusade is my favorite.

This film was missing Sean Connery and Salla.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed the movie.

As with the myth of the crystal skull, I was enjoyed with the other direction the story delved into.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2008)

Well glad to hear so far people have liked the movie, hopefully I'll see it sometime this weekend.


----------



## pierrot harly (May 22, 2008)

My favorite movie of the summer so far. It is definitely better than Temple of Doom; I rate it as either tied or just ahead of Raiders. Hopefully there will be one more.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (May 23, 2008)

Saw it last night, a good and entertaining movie, but not great. Reminded me most of Temple of Doom with a little Last Crusade thrown in.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

Bacon said:


> Personally I thought it jus6t wasn't indiana jones.  Not enough humour and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i was suprised kinda that they went with aliens as well, people were gripping about this even before the final script was set, i didnt have a problem with aliens, what exactly is the gripe about them, there not realistic or something or is it not in keeping with the religious icon motif


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i was suprised kinda that they went with aliens as well, people were gripping about this even before the final script was set, i didnt have a problem with aliens, what exactly is the gripe about them, there not realistic or something or is it not in keeping with the religious icon motif




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well they went with the Crystal Skulls, which is heavy Alien themed, I actually think the toned done the Alien aspect as to what they could of done.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well they went with the Crystal Skulls, which is heavy Alien themed, I actually think the toned done the Alien aspect as to what they could of done.




*Spoiler*: __ 



yea they actually kept the aliens themselves to a minimum , we see the corpses and spaceship, but they also toned it up, the crystal skulls in reality are thought to be possibly related to aliens, but are themselves human shaped - here they made the skulls actual skulls of aliens
-hey i thought it worked, i have no big problem with aliens


----------



## Shamandalie (May 23, 2008)

I really loved it, I enjoyed every minute of it. I especially liked the hints to the old movies. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But it was weird when I was the only one in the whole theatre who got the "Junior" thing


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

^whered you see it, i figure the majority of people who see it opening week are die hard fans and get the references


----------



## zan (May 23, 2008)

Eh honestly i didnt like it.... It seems like they took the stargate eps of the same theme and made the movie around that.... I think they could of wrote it better... I didnt mind the ET aspect..But  I didnt like the fact that they adds stated that indie would have to save the world..Which the world was never in danger.. So yea.. I think it would of been better if they had him go look for all 13 skull and put it back where they should be over the world....  

Then had the ET comes in and do there thing..... 

It fell to much in to SCI FI For me ...Sorry... I ddint like it... 

Also the fight scene was kinda of weak....


----------



## Ashiya (May 24, 2008)

I'll catch it, just for Harrison.


----------



## The Question (May 24, 2008)

Eh, I can't see it yet. The movie doesn't come out in Japan until June and even then it's really expensive.  I'll have to wait until August when I go back to the states.

Oh, and apparently Russia's Communisty party is complaining about this movie and wants it banned.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 24, 2008)

The movies plot, action, stunts, etc. were ridiculous, but it's meant to be ridiculous. It's a fun movie but nothing else, and again It's meant to be exactly that.


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2008)

Saw it on Thursday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Story is decent enough, and the Aliens-thing is really just a cosmetic difference. Its supposed to be Indy transforming from a 
1930's "Pulp" action hero to a 1950's "Atomic"-era one (hence the aliens, as well as the Commies and their goal of Global Mind Control), and it does so effortlessly. Indy fits that type of hero as easily as he did the other.

The problem is'nt the plot, it's the way the story- and some characters- develops. A lot of it is just pointless- pretty much everything that happens in the opening in Area 51 (which is incredibly easy to break into, by the way) is undone or rendered irrelevant by the movies halfway point, and the item the Soviets steal they apparently still have, since its never seen or heard of again.

Ray Winstone's sidekick goes back and forth from a hero to a villain without ever really developing in either- you just don't care particularly since he does'nt really do anything useful when he's good or anything that significant when he's bad. John Hurt's character is the main driving force in the story, but he does'nt do much either and aside from the very last moments of the film he does'nt know anything that the heroes have'nt or could'nt have figured or found out already. He's irrelevant.

Other than Marion (who does'nt show up untilmore than halfway through) and Mutt, then, pretty much every character other than Indy (and Cate Blanchett's villain) are just window dressing. Even if you don't like Short Round or Willie from _Temple of Doom_, you _remember[/] them and at least they helped drive the plot. Only two do that here, and one of them is'nt even in most of the film. Neither seem as useful or important as his other sidekicks beyond dragging him into this mess, even if they do end up as his family (that bit is thrown in too, even though we saw it coming).  

The action is okay, but it's also pretty unmemorable. The first two films had some of the classic action sequences in cinema history- the mine shaft chase or the giant boulder- while the third did'nt but what it had was still very good stuff. Here it's too CGI heavy, and that ruins the bits that might have been better had they been more convincing. The main action scene- after they escape from the Commies in the jungle- is good but overlong and has some rediculous bits (Mutt playing Tarzan, the three waterfalls), as well as being-like I said- too CGI. The Fireants were just thrown in because they had'nt put any other creepy crawlies in yet (scorpions- briefly- aside), and they did'nt even get their own part: they were just part of that jungle sequence. 

There's nothing wrong with the action scenes, and they are pretty exciting- it's just that there's nothing special about them, either. They seem more lazily done than the ones in the other films, being random, overblown and not really fitting in with much of the story.

As for the villains, Cate Blanchett is good but the rest of them just don't matter. They are horribly under-resourced compared to the Nazi's- subs, tanks, airplanes and hundred and hundreds of men, versus some jeeps and trucks, useless KGB agents and one squad of men that is stuck and cut-off in foreign territory- and don't have the menace or nastiness of the Thugee.  
Most of the real danger to Jones in this film is'nt from them, but from sand traps, nuclear explosions, hostile tribes and other enviromental dangers.
All of the other films gave the baddies a bigger slice of the action. 

It's definitely an Indana Jones film. It's just not a very good one, though it still stands apart from a lot of other action films out there. The other films had scenes, characters and tones that made them more than just Indiana films- it made them classic movies. This one is banking mostly on nostalgia and celebrity faces, and just feels lazily made. Still, it was lazily made by people who knew what they were doing, and like I said it is a very good film, and there are worse out there. I just wish they'd put more effort into it.

And I hope its not the last one. They should do at least one more. 
Indiana's send-off should be something special, and good as it is this is'nt special.
_


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 24, 2008)

how is this movie?
I havent see it yet


----------



## OniTasku (May 25, 2008)

Saw it earlier. I enjoyed it quite a bit. It wasn't an epic, but I don't really think people were expecting this to top the previous three. It was a good movie, lots of homage to the previous installments so the factor of nostalgia was great. Good humor, good action, good acting, good plot. 

I've always enjoyed the mythology of the Crystal Skulls, so this was a definite plus.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what exactly happened to those soviet soldiers and Mac in the end? Did they just sent to another dimension or died while in process?


----------



## Auron (May 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Movie was alright.  There were many good action scenes but then one thing that bothered me is some parts were too over the top. Going tru a nuclear explosion in a fridge without a scratch...the whole tarzan bit...the car in the tree.  Still worth the watch and a good way to pass the time.  But damn Iron Man was more realistic than this movie


----------



## spaZ (May 25, 2008)

Pretty much better than the other 3 I thought. Loved the movie great action and a decent story. Though looks like it didn't do that good in the box office at all. only 25 million right now I think.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 25, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Pretty much better than the other 3 I thought. Loved the movie great action and a decent story. Though looks like it didn't do that good in the box office at all. only 25 million right now I think.



Add $31 million to that you got it right.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2008)

indy is expected to challenge for the record held by spiderman (forgot which one) of 151 mil in a week, its projected to make something in that ballpark counting thursday


and ironman was def. not more realistic, a surgery impossible even in the best hospitals done in a taliban cave, although i will say the vine swinging did strike me as a little over the top, the nuclear scene was just put in for laughs, and it got those at the theatre that i went too


----------



## Felt (May 25, 2008)

My expert opinion


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was rubbish


----------



## mary no jutsu (May 25, 2008)

Hmmmm It didn't feel exactly like an Indiana Jones movie, but it was entertaining and held my attention for the two hours it lasted.

Wouldn't the crystal skull have constantly attrcted metal things through out the whole movie.  Like when they were in that tent fll of metal equipment nothing happened.  

That monkey scene had me cracking up.


----------



## ReButo (May 25, 2008)

I have only just come back from seeing it, and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Felt (May 25, 2008)

ReButo said:


> I have only just come back from seeing it, and I really enjoyed it!



even the fridge moment?


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2008)

movie was awesome 
except for the ending
and

*Spoiler*: __ 



indy having a son not cool


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2008)

I'll go and see this movie today, Shai Labeouf is a great actor.


----------



## Auron (May 25, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> indy is expected to challenge for the record held by spiderman (forgot which one) of 151 mil in a week, its projected to make something in that ballpark counting thursday
> 
> 
> and ironman was def. not more realistic, a surgery impossible even in the best hospitals done in a taliban cave, although i will say the vine swinging did strike me as a little over the top, the nuclear scene was just put in for laughs, and it got those at the theatre that i went too



Meant that as a joke anyway lol...obviously Ironman wasn't realistic its a fkn comic book movie.  Indy 4 still had at least 3 of the most ridiculously over the top scenes in movie history.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 25, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> I'll go and see this movie today, Shai Labeouf is a great actor.



when he isn't breaking the law by shoplifting


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to say this, but I thought movie just suck. I really disappoint with it. I thought that the crystal skull, well I should say crystal skulls were somewhat similar to the Sankara Stones (watch Temple of Doom) expect they would've been crafted by Aztec or Mayan gods. I wasn't expecting them to be actual skulls of aliens from a parallel universe. Aliens and Indiana Jones don't really fit together. And I thought it too predictable that Shia Labeouf would turn out to be Indy's son from Marion Ravenwood. So yeah, I didn't like the movie. It's my least favorite Indy movie to me.


----------



## Si Style (May 25, 2008)

I was entertained.

Review: (Lets bare in mind I have a degree in Film and technology; Not a brag, just a basis for opinion)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some of the shots were amazing (Indy watching the Nuclear explosion, the UFO taking off and turning into the water structure; That was all one shot, and dynamic enough to linger while holding attention, very hard to achieve - gorgeous shots)

The style of the action (The car chase through the jungle for instance) Managed to fit the aethetic of Indy films very well and the score was great.

The whole thing with the fallout village, the artefact depsoit, the jungle chase and the moterbike chase were all very Indy; I would go so far as to say the everything but the last 30 mins was a great testament to the Indy franchise.

However;

 I was disappointed by the Aliens, the flying saucer and the inter-dimensional travel - that was awful. Indy arteacts tend to be more rustic with whimsical powers, not sci-fi nonsence. Spielberg clearly didn't get all the War of the Worlds out of his system.

John Hurt and Ray Winstone's characters could have easily been combined into one through another plot device giving Karen Allen's character more screen time. I felt like she wasn't really there.

I also thought of what I think would have been a better ending;
The idea of a wedding was fine, but I also liked the idea of bringing charcters like Karen Allen's back.
I thought a great ending would have been the priest asking the church "Anyone present who objects?" To which the doors fly open and Kate Capshaw's character "Willie" from Temple of Doom yelling "Indiana Jones! You're getting married!?!", to which Indy will give a nervous smile to Karen Allen who wonders what's going on. Cut to black.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2008)

I have it on dvd. I really enjoyed it except for one part... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparantly hiding in a fridge could protect you fron a nuclear blast...? 


... other than that. It was a really good movie especially if you watch it with kids. Lol @ Shia LeBouf trying to wear the hat. Indy was like "Gimme that... n00b. "


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2008)

The movie was okay for being a non-interactive video game.

Other than that...the movie is to bland to really bother listing the multitude of cons.

But, Irina Spalko could turn me into a communist any day, and this is one of the few movies where I actually rooted for the badguy...though that could have been because of how boring the good guys were (never thought I would say that about indy).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I have it on dvd. I really enjoyed it except for one part...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



my favorite scene
that and the scene when they throw the snake like a rope, some of harrison's best acting ever in that scene


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 26, 2008)

Saw it last thursday.
Great movie... Not as great as Raiders of the Lost Ark and the Last Crusade, but better then Temple of Doom.
I liked all the over the top moments, even the tree swinging (seriously, this was nothing compared to the nuclear fridge scene).

Harrison played his roll as Indy awesome, as expected.
I liked LaBeouf as well, I really don't get the hate some people have for him... are you guys jealous of all the attention he's getting at the moment or what?

CGI was good too, with the exception of the Crystal aliens coliding into each other to form a real alien.
A lot of people these days state a movie can be bad and/or worse because of the CGI, I personally think this is the weakest argument ever, especially for a well done movie as Indy 4.

Bring on Indy 5!


----------



## Koppachino (May 26, 2008)

Si Style said:


> I was entertained.



Ditto.

I didn't find the story too great, but at least it was fun to watch it, especially with a group of friends; a good time-pass.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't like the whole alien thing though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Watched it yesterday and I was very pleased. Had some great action sequences and a couple of funny moments. My only complaint is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that I could have done without the aliens. Stupid George Lucas and his love for aliens.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 26, 2008)

I think I'll wait for it to come out on dvd


----------



## Starrk (May 26, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Watched it yesterday and I was very pleased. Had some great action sequences and a couple of funny moments. My only complaint is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it would have been better without the
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


----------



## Sean Connery (May 26, 2008)

so what do the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


 look like


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The stereotypical blue alien with a larger head and giant eyes. We don't see the alien till about the last 15 minutes of the movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 26, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The stereotypical blue alien with a larger head and giant eyes. We don't see the alien till about the last 15 minutes of the movie.




*Spoiler*: __ 



can you find me a pic


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2008)

Saw the movie it was pretty cool

Though 

wtf @


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Aliens


----------



## Sean Connery (May 26, 2008)

I still wanna see pics


----------



## Sean Connery (May 27, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Movie sucked.  Good thing I sneaked in instead of paying for that crap.



lol you cheap bastard


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 27, 2008)

Saw the movie Sunday.  It was great.  And I gotta agree with everyone about wtf w/ the

*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 27, 2008)

Gonna watch it later tonight. I'm getting interested about the

*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens.


  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still you can't blame George Lucas completely on the aliens thing. Spielberg put Aliens in AI even though it was completely unnecessary. Both of them have a thing for aliens.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2008)

Can someone clearly explain why you have a problem with the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


, everyone seems to dislike them but why 
*Spoiler*: __ 



do you guys just not like aliens, find them unrealistic, like them but felt they were poorly done in this movie, whats the deal



-i had no problem with them


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 27, 2008)

You all have no clue.
The whole legend and religion around the Crystal Skulls (yes it's based on real stuff) revolves around aliens.

All Spielberg and Lucas did was go with the standard stereotypical alien, which is actually a good thing in the Indy universe (because then it doesn't need explaining; everyone knows it's an alien and what it looks like).
Especially because the movie is set in the 50's, this is the best way they could go with.


----------



## Starrk (May 27, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> so what do the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


look like stereotypical 
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


with big 
*Spoiler*: __ 



alien


heads. Just like this Energizer commercial that featured
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 27, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I still wanna see pics



Spoilerific images:


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 



Their skeletal structure is crystal.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2008)

saw the movie and liked it, I don't see why everyone got all hissy about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 27, 2008)

Just saw the movie. It was pretty good overall.  The 
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


 part wasn't too bad. I don't see why people were bothered about it. Although the bad guys (Soviets) were pretty pathetic compared to the Nazis. They didn't seem like some dangerous threat as compared to the previous movies.

The whole using the Snake as rope scene was the best part of the movie imo.  Poor snake...


----------



## LiveFire (May 27, 2008)

I didn't like it. Harrison Ford is old, the aliens thing was gay, and the guy from transformers made a shitty side kick.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Although the bad guys (Soviets) were pretty pathetic compared to the Nazis. They didn't seem like some dangerous threat as compared to the previous movies.



Yeah...that's why a little thing called the "Red Scare" happened in the fifties.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah...that's why a little thing called the "Red Scare" happened in the fifties.



lol yea, I saw it and I thought it was overall pretty good


----------



## KazeYama (May 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's with everyone complaining about the aliens for. Originally I though it was gonna be another temple of doom type thing but the alien plot made it different from the other movies and actually the whole tie in to the 50's was more believable. 

Plus the chances of the holy grail and the ark of the covenant existing are just as improbable as aliens but people didn't complain about those  .


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was gonna watch it this wednesday but fuck it now, it sounds like a load of shit, Aliens suck balls


----------



## Hope (May 27, 2008)

I have to go see this soon.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (May 27, 2008)

I just saw it yesterday. Twas fun. Even though I only seen parts of the previous 3 movies *shot*

Also, idk about you guys, but one scene that freaked me out was the Marabounta (army of killer ants) scene.   I don't wanna think about it. .____.;;;


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 27, 2008)

Its sad that the killer ants were more of a threat than the soviets ever were in the entire movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Its sad that the killer ants were more of a threat than the soviets ever were in the entire movie.



The ants were "red."

>_>


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 28, 2008)

hmm i still havent heard a complaint that the ants were infact unrealistic, i was expecting someone to be like, well you see ants cant possibly grow that large blah blah blah, if i was one of those russians soldiers i would have been like fuck this bitch im out
-even though that being said that the ants arent that big, the driver ants of africa will pretty much eat anything in there way including people


----------



## batanga (May 28, 2008)

This movie was incredibly cheesy, in a good Indy way.

I don't remember the last time I had this much fun watching a movie, it was great fun. Special effects were great, I've never seen a cooler mushroom cloud captured on celluloid before, and the ending was greatly done even though I could spot all the blue/green screen backgrounds ILM said no one could spot.... that was kinda annoying. 
Now I personally would've liked it best if the skeletons had stayed as skeletons, the end result was pretty sub par compared to other effects in the film, I won't spoil anything here but those that have seen it probably know what I mean.

I've heard a lot of whining about the transformers kid being in the movie, but he didn't bother me at all and IMO was good. The woman antagonist, on the other hand, did some serious overacting and I thought lacked in charisma, the femme fatale was a good choice but they should've got someone else.

Plot, let's just say I really liked it. I haven't seen the first Indy movie, but I thought this was the best Indy movie from the other two I have seen.


9/10 from me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And fuck you people, they weren't even space aliens. Aliens are cooler than some cup of christ anyday of the week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'll save this one for DVD. Ford ain't gettin' my 20 bucks for no action flick.


----------



## illyana (May 28, 2008)

I saw it today.
The plot was ok, not great but the action in the film was cool.
Although I think Harrison Ford's getting a bit too old for the role. But still it was nice to watch. :3


Edit;

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved the 'quick sand' scene and the snake. XD


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 28, 2008)

****

I don't understand why some people were so bothered by the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


.  The film was set in 1957.  Spielberg said he wanted this to look more like a classic 'B' picture than the old Republic serials on which the first films were based.  It was great fun; took me back to my childhood.  In fact, it makes me want to get the others on DVD.

Yes, the Tarzan sequence was dumb.  And the last half hour was a blatant rip-off of _Castle in the Sky_.  And I kept expecting Cate Blanchett to ask the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



aliens


 to kill Moose and Squirrel.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I'll save this one for DVD. Ford ain't gettin' my 20 bucks for no action flick.



good lord man, where in the hell do you live that a ticket costs 20 dollars, besides ford already got his paycheck, and with the 311 mil it raked in one week, hell prolly get another for Indy 5


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

Well just got back from seeing it and I absolutely loved it, Harrison Ford though aging is still the man. I do regret that three characters were not in the movie, most Indy fans know who I'm talking about but oh well.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Where was Short Round? That was my only question. If they wanted to make Indy adopt him and become his *son* I would have been fine with that. Good movie.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2008)

short round would be about 34 in this movie, it would just be akward


----------



## Muse (May 29, 2008)

So, I thought this movie was ok....not bad, but not really that great


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I have it on dvd. I really enjoyed it except for one part...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



BOOTLEGGER! 


Psst 

Tell me whic site did you dwnload it on to CD?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 30, 2008)

I squealed in pure joy when janitor came on screen.

X3


----------



## Denji (May 30, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good. I was glad to see that it retained a lot of the classic Indy fun from the other movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> BOOTLEGGER!
> 
> 
> Psst
> ...



All I've seen so far are some crappy TS/CAM copies...really hard to watch. The R5 rip shouldn't be much longer though.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not going to read through seven pages of previous posting before tossing out my own opinion, but that's not a snub to the rest of you... I just can't make myself do it, lol.

In any case, I thought that it paid great homage to the Indiana Jones legacy... until the last 15-20 minutes or so. I was discussing this with a co-worker earlier today and while I liked the film, Indiana Jones has been build upon the occult, the mystical and the fantastic, but not on sci-fi, in my opinion. Ghosts, curses, holy relics? SWEET! Another movie dealing with aliens? Aliens that fit the stereotype? Gimme a break.

Of all the things to go after, it had to be aliens behind the legendary cities of gold... geez, at least come up with something more original and complimentary to mankind than just saying, "little (tall in this case) green men did it." I would have preferred almost any other explanation than aliens. It's not like you didn't see it coming either... secret base in the middle of the desert? A giant hangar with the numbers "51" on it? A magnetized coffin with the latest technology and a body wrapped in super-thick non-magnetic wrappings? Certainly no regular mummy, if a mummy at all. Come on, give the fans some credit and funk that mess.

Russians versus the Nazis. Granted it's post-WWII and the red scare makes a lot of sense, but the Nazis weren't a vanished community at the end of the world's biggest combat spectacle. In fact, they're still not extinct. It would have been great to see that the evil masterminds behind everything were a sect of Nazi generals and scientists that had fled to South America (which we know they did) rather than bring in the Reds. They could have been making the ultimate powerplay to return the 3rd Reich to a position of prominence and that would have made the story even better: The last of the Nazis seek to end world, Indiana Jones seeks to thwart them! Anyhow, personal queep.

Dunno, it could still had been the reds and then at the middle of the movie show that they arent the bad guys really but the south america nazi's are.



I liked kate blanched tought.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2008)

Just watched it, did not like it at all. Shia Le Bouf was pretty good tho.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 18, 2008)

i loved the movie so much but i guess i like the other ones better because indi is younger...


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

I sorta wanna see it, but his old man skin creeps me out.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

I was forced to watch it, was bored through most of it, then it got exciting


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 26, 2008)

This film was a disappointment for me.. a real disappointment.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 26, 2008)

just saw it last night...........it failed. simple as that.

had good action, but overall, naw way.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 26, 2008)

god I hated this movie.  Where do I start.....

Aliens in Indy are stupid for the same reason that Midichlorians in Star Wars were stupid. 'nuff said.

Other stupid shit:

- First shot = Fake-looking, cutesy CGI gopher. Instant facepalm as you instantly realize that Lucas had one too many fingers in this pie.

- The lighting = Why is every damn thing glowing like Oblivion?

- Overuse of CGI = CGI dinosaurs are cool because otherwise they're hard to make convincing. However, you don't need to CGI the fucking Arizona desert, especially considering all the desert within a short drive from L.A.

- It's the '50s. Yes Lucas, we fucking get it. It is now the '50s and you LOVES some '50s (Remember Episode II?). We don't need a '50s diner, a bunch of greasers, or Elvis Presley to remind us.

- Nuclear fridge - The nuke scene felt unnecessary, and how he survived it completely threw out any suspension of disbelief. I can believe Ark ghosts or overcoming mind control blood because I've never encountered those things. However, we all know exactly what a nuke does and know damn good and well that he could not have survived.

- Indy's Humiliation - The FBI shaking down Indiana fucking Jones? Are you fucking kidding me? The sonofabitch brought you the Ark of the fucking Covenant. Indy should only have one flaw: Fear of snakes. That's it. Otherwise, he's a badass version of EFG.

- Too much humor - It went too far for the sake of slapstick laughs.

- Monkeys - Vine swinging? I can buy that. Monkeys that a) know who the bad guys are b) give a shit and c) help our heroes? I can't believe it. Remember the monkey from Raiders? That monkey didn't give a shit, just like most of them don't.

- What's my motivation again? - At first, Russian bitch wants to use Alien tech to help the USSR rule the world. Then she wants to "know everything." Well goddamn, which is it?

-Ridiculous Pointless Action Scenes - Paritally covered already, but bears repeating.

- Marion - They took a smart, tough, sexy woman and turned her into your mother. I felt embarrassed for Mutt because it felt like he was a grown man on a camping trip with his parents.

- Shia LeBouf - He has no personality or acting talent whatsoever. His only positive traits are that he moistens vaginas and is Jewish. Indiana Jones shouldn't need a young sidekick to prop up the movie or draw new viewers. He should be strong enough to hold the movie on his own. His very presence weakens Indy's character.

- Harrison Ford - He seemed like he was too old to give a shit. Many lines felt forced.

- Mac - Why the fuck were you still there? A younger Indy wouldn't have taken your shit.

- Babbling Old Guy - Worst character ever.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

Eh' not even gonna bother renting it. I just rented the first Indiana Jones and it was completely boring.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> Eh' not even gonna bother renting it. I just rented the first Indiana Jones and it was completely boring.






I love the first one.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I love the first one.



I thought everyone did....or, at the very least, the Rifftrax of it.


----------

